
What If You Ran an Ad, and Nobody Saw It?  - ajbatac
http://gigaom.com/2008/10/14/what-if-you-ran-an-ad-and-nobody-saw-it/
======
bootload
_"... Ads might as well not exist as far as users are concerned, except for
search ads ..."_

Do gigaom read their own articles? Above the article at the top of the page is
a banner ad.

------
il
Ummm,no, display ads is still the dominant format for major advertisers who
make millions of sales from banner ad traffic. Display ads may get lower CTR
or conversion rate than search ads, but properly targeted display ads most
definitely work.

------
briansmith
Some advertising works better than others. Before I started using noscript, I
noticed the ads on cnn.com and nytimes.com. In both those cases, they made the
animation of the ad move along a big path on the screen (sometimes by having
2-4 flash ads embeded in different parts of the page and then synchronized
together to create one big animation).

Also, interstitial advertising seems to be effective, but annoying.

------
wmwong
the human brain has it's own ad block! cool! guess i won't be needing my
firefox plugin anymore.

------
trezor
I'm not totally blind to banner ads. I still consider them visual noise and
hence consider them annoying. Whenever I am on a machine without ad-block, I
find myself having to scrolling a lot more, and usually I do it a lot faster.

Ad-block lets me relax and focus on the content, so despite my mind
subconsciously "ignoring" these ads, it offers a so much better user-
experience.

Hopefully one day these extensions will be a thing of the past and people can
once again enjoy the unfiltered web.

